# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Restaurant being built by  Chili's is called Strawberry Lake

## Dekoung

I read this in the Transcript yesterday.  First time I've ever heard a name attached to it.  The article said Wayne Copeland the developer "liked to take his time".  :LolLolLolLol:   So how long has Wayne been building this?  And why would it be named Strawberry Lake?

----------


## Martin

strawberry fields is more like it... forever and ever. -M

----------


## Easy180

> strawberry fields is more like it... forever and ever. -M


Mmm shoots and scores^

----------


## venture

I'll probably hold my retirement party there during its opening weekend. Granted that is still 30+ years away. LOL

----------


## kevinpate

This place has been going up more slowly than a politico toe tapper admits to a preference.

----------


## Easy180

I hear ya...Even Milagros is like "Damn"

----------


## macfoucin

Any indication when this snail will be finished?  You would think there would be building permit penalties or something of the sort for taking so long to build.

----------


## kevinpate

> Any indication when this snail will be finished? ...


When the developer wants it to be ... assuming he does.

----------


## venture

It'll fall into the water before he finishes it.

----------


## macfoucin

Any update folks? It's going to be an old building the day it opens!

----------


## kevinpate

> Any update folks? It's going to be an old building the day it opens!


Not a clue. Nor do I know whether this thread gets more updates than that future eatery does.

----------


## 94GTStang

As it was explained to me by someone who knows the owner, he wants to pay for everything in cash so when it does open, it'll already be paid for. It kinda makes sense to me, but I'm not sure why anyone would want to take a decade to open a place.

----------


## Zuplar

At this rate he might as well finish it and take a loan out to do so, because it will have taken so long to finish everyone will flock to it to see why it took so long and he'll be able to pay it off after 2 weeks.

But seriously, I'm surprised the city hasn't said something. It's kind of ridiculous how long it's taken.

----------


## kevinpate

My eldest grandchild is now six and a bit.  He might be open in time for her sweet sixteen, barring any new issues arising.

----------


## Easy180

The most likely scenario. Takes 12 years to build and 12 months to close.

----------


## Garin

Wayne is an eccentric fella for sure, He first talked to me about this project in 1999 if that gives you any kind of idea how long its been in the works , I honestly think he will pass away before it ever opens.

----------


## Tritone

...take a decade to open...?  There are land run pictures with this place already under construction.

----------


## tfandango

We were speculating what that was when I was in college, that was 14 years ago...

----------


## Stan Silliman

Well, there goes the office pool. We had a bet going on which got finished first, Barry Switzer's son-in-law's house or Wayne's fish restaurant. 
Copeland's spot had such a head start.

----------


## Robert_M

I saw some trucks parked down there the other day going by looks like someone decided to do a bit more work.

----------


## Romulack

They should design a small memorial somewhere in that restaurant for all the construction workers who die of old age during its construction.

----------


## macfoucin

Wayne's Waterside Grill.   What????????????
https://plus.google.com/110561297688...ut?gl=us&hl=en

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Time to rez a dead thread!

Unfinished waterside grill sold to mortgage holder at sheriff's foreclosure sale - Norman Transcript: Local News

"The property was sold Wednesday to BankCentre Corp., the mortgage holder, at a Cleveland County Sheriff’s foreclosure sale.
As the mortgage holder, BankCentre Corp. has a 2014 federal court judgement against the property for more than $5 million.
Longtime Norman developer Wayne Copeland and his Atlantic Management Corp. owned the Strawberry Lakeside property and were in the process of developing the restaurant for more than a decade. 
BankCentre, through Oklahoma City attorney Jeff Love, bid a total of $5,370,000 as a credit against its judgment for the multiple tracts of land and equipment, including the restaurant, two tracks of land next to the restaurant and the equipment inside.
Before the sale, Copeland said the restaurant can seat 300 diners, is about 90 percent complete and will be a tremendous asset for central Oklahoma when it opens. Outside of that, Copeland refused to comment.
Copeland can contest the sale, as a judge’s confirmation is required within two to four weeks."

----------


## Jersey Boss

Anybody have any knowledge of the status of this property?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Anybody have any knowledge of the status of this property?


Last news.

Wayne's Waterside Grill owner, management co. file for bankruptcy | Business | normantranscript.com

----------


## Tritone

Sorry to hear this.  I guess it sucked another one  down into the lake.

----------


## Robert_M

I was eating at the Chili's for lunch and one of the staff was discussing this building with some customers.  She was telling them the Chili's is moving next month to a new location at University North Park which I had known about due to seeing the plans.  However she said the Strawberry Lake property and the old Chili's site are going to be demolition to make way for what she was told to be hotels.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I was eating at the Chili's for lunch and one of the staff was discussing this building with some customers.  She was telling them the Chili's is moving next month to a new location at University North Park which I had known about due to seeing the plans.  However she said the Strawberry Lake property and the old Chili's site are going to be demolition to make way for what she was told to be hotels.


Wow, that's kind of a bummer for that restauarant-perpetually-under-construction. I mean, I had no stake in it other than that of a curious onlooker like the rest of us, but the novelty of the building would have been interesting to see completed. Now it'll never happen - and it sounds like it's going to be razed. Shame.

----------


## Tritone

Yes, sorry to hear this.  I like the way the building looks and was looking forward to checking it out.

----------


## jn1780

So much money and resources on a project that yielded ZERO revenue. I know construction workers were just happy to have a job, but you have to think they feel just a little sad that the building they built will never be used.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

That area has been hit hard by new development  at the University North Park. 

Sounds like they are just trying to salvage it and get some new business there.

----------


## Zuplar

> That area has been hit hard by new development  at the University North Park. 
> 
> Sounds like they are just trying to salvage it and get some new business there.


Pretty much. They got to do something or that area is just going to become even more blighted. It's been on the edge for awhile now. I sure hope they get it revitalized.

----------


## macfoucin

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/19843...way-Norman-OK/

It can be yours for 4.5 mil!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I was eating at the Chili's for lunch and one of the staff was discussing this building with some customers.  She was telling them the Chili's is moving next month to a new location at University North Park which I had known about due to seeing the plans.  However she said the Strawberry Lake property and the old Chili's site are going to be demolition to make way for what she was told to be hotels.


Both of these properties have realtor signs in front of them. The realtors are not from the same outfit.

----------

